# Delay on Portsmouth / Santander crossing Sunday 11th Jan



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Just noticed I had a text this afternoon from BF advising that "due to adverse weather" there is a 3 hour delay on the crossing to Santander from Portsmouth tomorrow night.

Not a big problem as we are only an hour away from Pompey and I'm sure they will make up the time; but I am intrigued that they have named the ship as the Cap Finistere - I had been advised it would be the Pont Aven.

Anyone got any ideas or further info on this?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they are probably having to go slow coming this way, would not want to be on the bay of biscay in weather like this!!

according to the BF site, Pont Aven normally does the Plymouth routes.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/fleet/cruise-ferries/cap-finistere


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Portsmouth*

The Pont Aven is in drydock, we sailed last Saturday Portsmouth/Santander on the Etretat, very bad crossing.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The Pont Aven is currently in dry-dock in Brest. The Etretat is currently sailing between Ushant and the french mainland outbound to Spain and the Cap Finistere is docked in Santander having been delayed outbound due to adverse weather. The Cap Finistere is said (by those who travel regularly to Spain) to be a more comfortable ship in rough seas. I know one thing; Nothing on Gods earth would get me on the Etretat on a sailing across the BoB! 8O 8O 8O 

Caulkhead


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We were on the Monday sailing to Bilbao and the first 12 hours were very hilly. Thank goodness we took our Stugeron tablets (which work very well). Last 12 hours were very calm. 
Our friends were on the Thursday sailing to SANTANDER and were 8 hours late due to the bad weather. Mountainous rather than hilly apparently!


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Right!

Off to Boots to get some Stugeron

I'm normally a reasonably good traveller but Mrs HD can struggle sometimes - and if she's miserable - so am I...

Thanks all for info - Wish me luck for tonight (and tomorrow - we are on the shift change crossing)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We are onboard the Etretat right now and the probable reason for your delay is that WE are delayed by 3 hours getting to Santander.

Our crossing was rough so she had to slow down a bit...otherwise no problems.

Etretat is certainly no frills but she does the job. We are in the southern Biscay as I write this and whilst there is a heavy westerly swell the sun is shining and the breakfast went down well.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks guys - we are booked on the Cap Finistere so should be "plain sailing" (he said hopefully)

Cheers

Dave


----------

